# Auslesen der Programmierung?



## blimaa (1 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wenn ich im Twincat ein Passwort erstelle für die Programmierung, kommt die Passwortabfrage immer, wenn ich das Programm öffnen will. Soweit alles klar. 
Doch dabei bin ich ja noch nicht Online mit der SPS (CX1010). Kann man wenn man kein Programm hat nur mit dem Twincat die Programmierung auslesen und, wenn ja, ist die dann auch Passwort geschützt?
Ich kenne es von Siemens, wenn kein Programm da ist, kann man immer noch Onlinebeobachten.


----------



## trinitaucher (2 April 2011)

Man hat die Option beim Erstellen eines Boot-Projekts den Quellcode auf dem Zielsystem zu speichern.
Wurde das nicht gemacht, kann man das Programm nicht auslesen. Um den Programmablauf online beobachten zu können muss man entweder das (kompilierte) Originalprojekt haben, oder halt den auf dem Zielsystem gespeicherten Quellcode zunächst auslesen und dann einloggen.

Die System Manager-Datei kann man übrigens immer auslesen, wenn man Verbindung zum Zielsystem hat. Es muss auch keine besondere Vorkehrung dafür getroffen werden.


----------



## blimaa (4 April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort

Ich habe den Quellcode nicht auf das System geladen, also sollte meine Programmierung "sicher" vor Diebstahl sein. 


Gruss blimaa


----------



## Quintarus (4 April 2011)

Wir hatten das Thema auch bei uns in der Firma, wie wir bestimmte Bausteine sichern können.

Mit hilfe von google und dem richtigen Suchbegriff, dauert es max 5 min (inkl. Aufrufen der Seite, Downloaden des Tools und testen) bis das Passwort geknackt ist. Allerdings ist dies Illegal. 

Wenn man das Projekt als Verschlüsseltes PLC Projekt abspeichert. Ist es nicht mehr möglich mit diesen Tools das Passwort auszulesen. 

Ob dies allerdings 100% kann ich dir leider auch nicht garantieren.



> Ich habe den Quellcode nicht auf das System geladen, also sollte meine Programmierung "sicher" vor Diebstahl sein.



Wenn in Optionen ein Download des Sourcecodes eingestellt ist. Wird im TwinCAT Boot Verzeichnis, ein Backup der Source Angelegt:
TCPLC_S_*.wbp

Diese kannst du dann mit TwinCat und dem Passwort wieder öffnen.


----------



## bike (4 April 2011)

blimaa schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort
> 
> Ich habe den Quellcode nicht auf das System geladen, also sollte meine Programmierung "sicher" vor Diebstahl sein.
> 
> ...



Schreibt ihr so geheimnisvolle Programme, dass der Kunde, der euch bezahlt, nicht wissen darf, was er bekommen hat?
Wenn ich Kunde bin steht das in den Lieferbedingungen, denn ein Programm ist im weitesten Sinn nichts anderes ale ein "Schaltplan" und den brauche ich um eine Maschine bzw Anlage zu betreiben, zu ändern und zu optimieren. 


Warum denken viele nur, dass deren Programme so einzigartig sind? 


bike


P.S: Es gibt keine 100% Kopierschutz und man kann sich dabei auch ins eigene Knie schießen.


----------



## HArdball (4 April 2011)

Natürlich sind Programme geheimnissvoll. Zumindest weiß ich bei meinen am Anfang selten ob das Rauskommt was rauskommen soll.^^

Im Sondermaschinenbau is es ja prinzipiell egal ob jemand das Programm lesen kann oder nicht.
Habe ich jedoch Anlagen die in Serie produziert werden und wo es auch andere Mitbewerber am Markt gibt versuche ich doch mein geistiges Eigentum zu schützen. 
Kann ja mein Programm nicht patentrechtlich schützen, dann muss schon ein Passwort sein.


----------



## bike (4 April 2011)

HArdball schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Programme geheimnissvoll. Zumindest weiß ich bei meinen am Anfang selten ob das Rauskommt was rauskommen soll.^^



Das stimmt! *ACK*



HArdball schrieb:


> Im Sondermaschinenbau is es ja prinzipiell egal ob jemand das Programm lesen kann oder nicht.
> Habe ich jedoch Anlagen die in Serie produziert werden und wo es auch andere Mitbewerber am Markt gibt versuche ich doch mein geistiges Eigentum zu schützen.
> Kann ja mein Programm nicht patentrechtlich schützen, dann muss schon ein Passwort sein.



Bei Serienmaschinen ist doch das Programm von der mechanischen Konstruktion abhängig, daher abschreiben bringt wenig bis garnix.
Und wenn was schief läuft, weil abgekupfert wurde, dann möchte ich nicht in der Haut des Entwicklers sein. 

bike


----------



## blimaa (4 April 2011)

Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund will ich dies schützen, da unser Kunde auch Beckhoff programmiert und wir eventuell nochmals die gleiche Maschine liefern können. Ich will nur nicht, dass die Mechanik rasch an der gelieferten Maschine abgekukt wird und das Programm rübergeladen wird und wir keine mehr liefern können.
Das hat ein Kunde bei meiner letzten Firma mal gemacht und nun ist mal gescheiter.


----------



## gloeru (4 April 2011)

*Image*

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, denn wenn man ein Image macht und auf einen neuen Rechner spielt, läuft die SPS weiter... TwinCAT und Windows wird aber einen neuen Key verlangen. Um weitere Möglichkeiten zu testen, zieh mal ein Image eines Rechners und schmeiss es in eine Virtuelle Maschine...


----------



## Marco77 (4 April 2011)

... und mit Acronis läuft's sogar ohne neue Registrierung (Wenn Hardware gleich ist)


----------



## bike (4 April 2011)

blimaa schrieb:


> Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund will ich dies schützen, da unser Kunde auch Beckhoff programmiert und wir eventuell nochmals die gleiche Maschine liefern können. Ich will nur nicht, dass die Mechanik rasch an der gelieferten Maschine abgekukt wird und das Programm rübergeladen wird und wir keine mehr liefern können.
> Das hat ein Kunde bei meiner letzten Firma mal gemacht und nun ist mal gescheiter.



Wir haben da den Gedanken, unser Programm kann man kopieren unser Wissen nicht.

Ich würde in diese Richtung denken.


bike


----------



## gloeru (4 April 2011)

Ich kenne dieses Problem auch, wir haben es schlussendlich so gelöst, dass wir nur die Visualisierung (VB6) mit einem USB-Dongle geschützt haben. 

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, pass auf, das es nicht am Schluss dich trifft.
Wir verkauften am Schluss nur noch die Dongles, und promt wurde dem Kunden noch vor der Inbetriebnahme ein Dongle gestohlen. 3x darfst du raten was unser Verkäufer gemacht hat...

Wenn es sich um einen "westlichen" Kunden handelt, würde ich mal mit einem Anwalt sprechen, so dass deine Verträge Wasserdicht sind. Im asiatischen Raum ist dies leider nicht sehr wirkungsvoll.

Wir hatten mal noch eine Lösung mit einem Passwort, dass alle 30 Tage aktualisert werden musste, dabei musste der Kunde halt alle 30 Tag kurz nach dem neuen PW fragen....


----------

